# coding



## pacrispino (Aug 15, 2013)

What would be the appropriate modifers if coding 11602 twice due to two seperate sites along with the 12042 which is the closure.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 19, 2013)

*Separate incisions*

If two incisions were required to removed two lesions in the same operative session, you would use a -59 modifier on the second one.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

